# Carnegie Mellon Fall 2009



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

December 5th in Pittsburgh PA.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CarnegieMellonFall2009
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/ilkyooc/

Dave Campbell is the delegate and Ilkyoo Choi is the organizer.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 27, 2009)

Five hours and 45 minutes away from me!  I won't be going to this one


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2009)

Clock will probably be gotten rid of for some other event.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Clock will probably be gotten rid of for some other event.



Is David not going?

Is there anyway Ilkyoo would think about 2 2x2 rounds?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 27, 2009)

maybee....... I have to check calender, and get a ride of course


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Clock will probably be gotten rid of for some other event.
> ...



David's back in MO. 2x2 sucks, learn to live with it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

Magic, but no MM?

And I'm guessing Clock-> Sq-1

I may be there.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Magic, but no MM?
> 
> And I'm guessing Clock-> Sq-1
> 
> I may be there.



That's what I was gonna guess. I'm down with Square-1 also though. But 2x2 Final would probably fit in the 15 minutes which I'm not sure Square-1 would. Pyraminx would probably fit (even though I hate pyraminx).


----------



## Bryan (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, so 2x2 is a combined final, which seems kind of weird, but Magic as a combined final?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Magic, but no MM?



I'm pretty sure it said both.

I've noticed Ilkyoo changed rooms in the building once again (I think). I hated the place last time. It was a good size and stuff but terrible lighting. The room for last year's fall comp was pretty good.


----------



## Kian (Oct 27, 2009)

Rutgers v. West Virginia game that night, I won't be able to make this one.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 27, 2009)

2.5 hours away? I should be able to make this...

Also, only 15 minutes for registration/setup seems really rushed. Will setup occur before 10?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes! I will be there for sure.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like Square-1 was added.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh man, a number of posts already. Here we go, a bunch of replies. I'm always open ears, so any suggestions/comments are welcome.




Edmund said:


> Is there anyway Ilkyoo would think about 2 2x2 rounds?


Most likely there will be an extra hour or two, as usual, so I can always execute more events. However, I will prefer having 6x6, 7x7, 3x3OH, square-1 instead of a second round of some event.



masterofthebass said:


> Clock will probably be gotten rid of for some other event.


So clock is staying for now, it's a short event.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Magic, but no MM?.


MM is going to happen, the WCA website just didn't have it.



Bryan said:


> OK, so 2x2 is a combined final, which seems kind of weird, but Magic as a combined final?


Well, it's doubtful that I'll cut people off for MM, or even magic. My cutoffs are really generous, mostly because I want students in my Rubik's Cube class to participate in as many events as possible. The cutoff for 3x3 first round is 10 minutes  If you didn't hear, the competition is really laid back.



Edmund said:


> I've noticed Ilkyoo changed rooms in the building once again (I think). I hated the place last time. It was a good size and stuff but terrible lighting. The room for last year's fall comp was pretty good.


I'll make the sure the room is good this time. Last semester's room sucked, the tech people at my school really disappointed me.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so 2x2 is a combined final, which seems kind of weird, but Magic as a combined final?
> ...



You should add those times to the page, so that people know what they are instead of having to guess if 4x4 is going to have a 1:00 cutoff or a 10:00 cutoff.

And you should have a link to the registration page near the top. This will avoid people having to look at that page longer than needed


----------



## Edmund (Oct 28, 2009)

Ilkyoo can you add that I'm doing Square-1? Thanks


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted to nominate this competition in the Worst Website Ever category. 

Also, does anyone know if Gilles van den Peereboom is actually coming or did someone just register him because they thought it would be funny? I ask because we have had one disgruntled ex cuber submit a lot of false registrations at our comps in the past. 

But if he is coming, that would be aces.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> I just wanted to nominate this competition in the Worst Website Ever category.


Some of those cal/tech sites could give it a run for its money. Mm?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 6, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to nominate this competition in the Worst Website Ever category.
> ...


They need to borrow some Stanford Awesome.

By the way, of course CMU would use AFS. Whom do I high-five for that?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...



And the rocking ez editor!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 7, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Some of those cal/tech sites could give it a run for its money. Mm?



Black text on a white background? That is a thing of beauty compared to red text on a black background. Did Bob Burton create it or something? It seems quite similar to the old cubewhiz.com atrocity.

What happened Bryan, did Ilkyoo tick you off or something? Cubingusa has no love for CMU comps?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> What happened Bryan, did Ilkyoo tick you off or something? Cubingusa has no love for CMU comps?



It's on the website. Although in retrospect I probably would've sent out the e-mail with the WCA registration page instead of sending people to that page.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Black text on a white background? That is a thing of beauty compared to red text on a black background. Did Bob Burton create it or something? It seems quite similar to the old cubewhiz.com atrocity.



Old?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

Well this isn't off topic or anything.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Black text on a white background? That is a thing of beauty compared to red text on a black background.


True, but I don't think it could do a more unsatisfactory job of providing information, while still providing enough to be useful. There is barely enough there for competitors to find the venue after a fair amount of googling. Not even any contact info...



Lucas Garron said:


> They need to borrow some Stanford Awesome.


I took the hint. I modified it somewhat for Drupal, but it is similar at least. I need to work on an actual theme that ties in better with Drupal... the WCA site does too.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ilkyoo can you add that I'm doing Square-1? Thanks



Already did.



Dave Campbell said:


> I just wanted to nominate this competition in the Worst Website Ever category.



Thank you, I always wanted to win something. 



Dave Campbell said:


> Did Bob Burton create it or something? It seems quite similar to the old cubewhiz.com atrocity.



Good observation, I actually got permission from Bob to use his html code for a temp website until Schelley made the actual website.



Dave Campbell said:


> Also, does anyone know if Gilles van den Peereboom is actually coming or did someone just register him because they thought it would be funny? I ask because we have had one disgruntled ex cuber submit a lot of false registrations at our comps in the past.
> 
> But if he is coming, that would be aces.


Gilles is currently in Korea, but he might be coming to the US at the time of the competition. He actually registered himself, so no worries. 



Lucas Garron said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, of course CMU would use AFS. Whom do I high-five for that?
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Good observation, I actually got permission from Bob to use his html code for a temp website until Schelley made the actual website.



If I knew you were waiting for a better site, I could've whipped up one for you. I think Jim has it down now where he can create a new site in like 30 seconds.

In the future, if anyone needs a site for a competition, I'll be glad to host it on CubingUSA for free. This applies to even non-US competitions.


----------



## blah (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's about time I planned ahead to make it to this competition... I just looked up Greyhound, they don't have anything scheduled to reach Pittsburgh before 10 a.m. for me to make it in time for the competition. Worse, they have NOTHING scheduled to go from Pittsburgh back to Dayton on Saturday 

So umm, does anyone have a place for me to crash for a night or two (definitely Saturday night, very possible Friday night)? If not, I think I might not be able to go unless I manage to hitch a ride or something


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> I think it's about time I planned ahead to make it to this competition... I just looked up Greyhound, they don't have anything scheduled to reach Pittsburgh before 10 a.m. for me to make it in time for the competition. Worse, they have NOTHING scheduled to go from Pittsburgh back to Dayton on Saturday
> 
> So umm, does anyone have a place for me to crash for a night or two (definitely Saturday night, very possible Friday night)? If not, I think I might not be able to go unless I manage to hitch a ride or something



I told you I have room... I'm pretty sure Dave Cambpell is staying here too. Also, my apartment is like 10 minutes from the bus station.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Gogo blah, camp with the WR holder for.. everything.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm pretty sure Dave *Cambpell *is staying here too.



I assume you mean me. You had mentioned this to me at worlds, and i was going on the assumption that is what i would end up doing. But I was going to talk to you about that this weekend to confirm it was still okay with you. But yeah, I'd appreciate it. 

I get the master suite, right?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 10, 2009)

blah said:


> I think it's about time I planned ahead to make it to this competition... I just looked up Greyhound, they don't have anything scheduled to reach Pittsburgh before 10 a.m. for me to make it in time for the competition. Worse, they have NOTHING scheduled to go from Pittsburgh back to Dayton on Saturday
> 
> So umm, does anyone have a place for me to crash for a night or two (definitely Saturday night, very possible Friday night)? If not, I think I might not be able to go unless I manage to hitch a ride or something


If you can make it to Columbus, I'm driving over Saturday morning and coming back in the evening/night.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Also, my apartment is like 10 minutes from the bus station.



Its a cold, cold walk.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Also, my apartment is like 10 minutes from the bus station.
> ...



you took the train... the bus station is across the street


----------



## blah (Nov 10, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's about time I planned ahead to make it to this competition... I just looked up Greyhound, they don't have anything scheduled to reach Pittsburgh before 10 a.m. for me to make it in time for the competition. Worse, they have NOTHING scheduled to go from Pittsburgh back to Dayton on Saturday
> ...


That sounds awesome!  What time are you leaving Columbus? I doubt there's a bus that early in the morning though  I'll see what I can do.

On a side note, I just realized I have to choose between the Putnam math competition and this cube competition (and getting to stay at Dan Cohen's place and learn lots of stuff!   ) because they fall on the same day  Anyone have any opinions on what I should do?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I don't know if this will be the determining factor of your decision, but I just wanted to let you know that I am a math major myself, and I chose to host the competition on the same day as the Putnam.


----------



## blah (Nov 16, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Well, I don't know if this will be the determining factor of your decision, but I just wanted to let you know that I am a math major myself, and I chose to host the competition on the same day as the Putnam.


WHY?!


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 16, 2009)

blah said:


> That sounds awesome!  What time are you leaving Columbus?


The drive is ~3 hours, so probably 6:30-7am

Why are there only 15 minutes for registration and setup? Will people be getting there before 10am?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be able to go.
Any chance someone could pick me up, allowing that I'd pay my portion of gas?
Camp Hill, PA, 17011


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Why are there only 15 minutes for registration and setup? Will people be getting there before 10am?



It's worked in the past, I'm pretty sure. Ilkyoo does a really good job and I believe he has help from his students. If there is anyone else I am not giving proper recognition to sorry.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm gonna go!!!!!


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds awesome!  What time are you leaving Columbus?
> ...


Looks like there isn't anything scheduled to get from Dayton to Columbus that early  Would there be anywhere I can stay for the night if I were to reach Columbus on Friday evening?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Looks like there isn't anything scheduled to get from Dayton to Columbus that early  Would there be anywhere I can stay for the night if I were to reach Columbus on Friday evening?





blah said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > So umm, does anyone have a place for me to crash for a night or two (definitely Saturday night, very possible Friday night)? If not, I think I might not be able to go unless I manage to hitch a ride or something
> ...



Blah is like a broken record.


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there isn't anything scheduled to get from Dayton to Columbus that early  Would there be anywhere I can stay for the night if I were to reach Columbus on Friday evening?
> ...


I know. That's what you do when you're a broke college student.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Indeed. I think Shaden is crashing at my place Friday night too.

If it doesn't cost too much more, you might want to take Dan's offer. Your call though, I'm fine either way. Too bad Megabus doesn't have any routes between its midwest and east hubs...


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I've done all the math and I really couldn't think of anything better  Too bad there's nothing scheduled for Pittsburgh-Dayton or Columbus-Dayton on Saturday evening/night. So even if I get back to Columbus with you (Jim) on Saturday, I'd have to wait till the next morning to get back to Dayton.

So here's my current plan:

Dayton-Columbus on Friday evening
Crash Jim's place on Friday night
Columbus-Pittsburgh with Jim and Shaden on Saturday morning
Competition
Hang around at Dan's place till Saturday night
Take a midnight bus back and arrive at Dayton on Sunday morning (it's the soonest Pittsburgh-Dayton ride after the competition)

Dan, Jim, Shaden - anyone have a problem with this? 

I guess we can talk about all this this weekend at Thankscubing?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Dan, Jim, Shaden - anyone have a problem with this?
> 
> I guess we can talk about all this this weekend at Thankscubing?


Sounds good to me, we can talk then.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't know if this will be the determining factor of your decision, but I just wanted to let you know that I am a math major myself, and I chose to host the competition on the same day as the Putnam.
> ...



Let me rephrase that. It wasn't "I'll host the competition on the same day as the Putnam just to spite math majors"; it was "Hmm, the competition date is the same as the Putnam, oh well who cares"

Well I guess somebody does care 



Edmund said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there only 15 minutes for registration and setup? Will people be getting there before 10am?
> ...



I get help from my friends, most of them took my course the first time I offered it. Even though registration/setup goes a little late, we have enough time to catch up. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Dan, Jim, Shaden - anyone have a problem with this?
> 
> I guess we can talk about all this this weekend at Thankscubing?



works for me. Funny thing, I didn't know there was a [noparse][/noparse] tag


----------



## Edmund (Nov 28, 2009)

If anyone can sell a ES 2x2 or maru or some nice kind of 2x2 and a 4x4 (es, mef or qj) that'd be super duper cool.
Tell me your prices.

Edit: I'm uber pissed. I might not be able to go cause my dad is being really annoying. I got a D in Latin and he acts as if it's the end of the world. Latin is a dead language. I swear I'm gonna be so mad. I only live 25 min away. urggg


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I only live 25 min away. urggg



Take a bus.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I only live 25 min away. urggg
> ...



Ha ha. I have a bus stop on my block but my dad said if I did that I'd be in bigger trouble. I had thought about but I guess he did to.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm coming, hopefully will get at least a 10.xx in...
I registered for Magic, but mine broke 
And my 2x2 is...well, an Ice Cube lmao.
Will anyone be willing to share? That'd be uber nice and I'll bake you friendship forever cookies.


----------



## joey (Nov 29, 2009)

Seriously, you won't go.. and it's 25mins away? Just tell your dad, that this is very rare to happen, and youre going wether he likes it or not.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

joey said:


> Seriously, you won't go.. and it's 25mins away? Just tell your dad, that this is very rare to happen, and youre going wether he likes it or not.



He doesn't give a crap. He's like they'll probably have the spring and you can go to that if you don't have a D in your latin. Here is the thing I just aced a 100pt poem in English, a geometry test and a biology test and I'm doing ok in latin this quarter. But he wants me to start studying for midterms and junk. He's really pissed because he thought I was gonna get honor roll at my school because of all this bribery and stuff but I didn't so now he resorts to punishment.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you won't go.. and it's 25mins away? Just tell your dad, that this is very rare to happen, and youre going wether he likes it or not.
> ...



ouch. sounds like my dad, but he usually is only like that for a day or even maybe a few hours and then he realizes whatever I did isn't that big of a deal (It never is) and I can usually do what I want as long as I'm good.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

My dad really wants me to go to a good college so he keeps forcing me to do stuff. What he doesn't know is all my heroes didn't do that good at my age: Jimmy Fallon went to a Catholic hs and hated it (like me). He eventually got suspended. Jimmy Kimmel doesn't have a college degree. Seth Rogen dropped out of highschool and just did drugs all day.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> all my heroes ... Jimmy Fallon ... Jimmy Kimmel...Seth Rogen



I'd agree with your dad. With heroes like that, you should be glad someone is pushing you.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > all my heroes ... Jimmy Fallon ... Jimmy Kimmel...Seth Rogen
> ...



What's wrong with them? (minus Seth Rogen)
Yeah heroes wasn't the right word, but people I kind of want to do something similar to. I don't really look up to Seth Rogen but I just think it's cool how successful he is and he dropped out of hs even though I don't find him that funny. But I would love to have my own comedy show like Fallon or Kimmel when I grow up.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan said:


> I'm coming, hopefully will get at least a 10.xx in...
> I registered for Magic, but mine broke
> And my 2x2 is...well, an Ice Cube lmao.
> Will anyone be willing to share? That'd be uber nice and I'll bake you friendship forever cookies.



bake me cookies and you can use my awesome 2x2 out of a 3x3!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan said:


> I'm coming, hopefully will get at least a 10.xx in...
> I registered for Magic, but mine broke
> And my 2x2 is...well, an Ice Cube lmao.
> Will anyone be willing to share? That'd be uber nice and I'll bake you friendship forever cookies.




I'll give you a 2x2 for some cookies. I have a few really good 2x2's.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll give you a 2x2 for some cookies. I have a few really good 2x2's.





masterofthebass said:


> bake me cookies and you can use my awesome 2x2 out of a 3x3!



Dan & Shaden, you can pick from friendship cookies, lol cookies, smiley cookies, sunshine cookies, wut cookies, or...uh, puffy cloud cookies.

edit: little boys cookies are now on my menu.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, this is on Saturday...
I really need to finish my OLL.
And my new cube needs to come by tomorrow at the latest.
Crap.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 1, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming, hopefully will get at least a 10.xx in...
> ...


Are you serious???? I will definitely bake you cookies to use your 2x2. What's your favorite type???


----------



## Carson (Dec 1, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll give you a 2x2 for some cookies. I have a few really good 2x2's.



And nearly 30 not-so-good ones...


----------



## Edmund (Dec 2, 2009)

Carson said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you a 2x2 for some cookies. I have a few really good 2x2's.
> ...



Honestly I'll buy some lousy ones assuming they are not broken or pop. And assuming I'm there.


I hate postulates and theorems, but I have to do so good on this geometry test to go. MEMORIZE EDMUND!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha I have about 20 Clown Cube 2x2's left. They're not good, but they're definitely better than the Ice Cube.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Haha I have about 20 Clown Cube 2x2's left. They're not good, but they're definitely better than the Ice Cube.



Oh nvm I thought they were just lame es.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I have about 20 Clown Cube 2x2's left. They're not good, but they're definitely better than the Ice Cube.
> ...



Haha nope. Anyone is welcome to bake me cookies though.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



lol 2x2s, i made mine almost bearable to use but its still BAAAD

I might be there


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll be there, definitely I think


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 3, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



cookies?


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> cookies?


I vote we make some at my place.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 3, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cookies?
> ...



As long as we can use Ale8 bottles as measuring cups again, I like that idea a lot. Let's put Chester's cubes in jello molds.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll be there, definitely I think



lol definitely you think. haha.

Man I don't understand this geometry right now


----------



## Carson (Dec 3, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



I have a "tub" of cookie dough that I bought from a kid selling it as a fundraiser. I will bring that. Do you have a cookie sheet?

Triple chocolate chunk...


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 3, 2009)

Carson said:


> I have a "tub" of cookie dough that I bought from a kid selling it as a fundraiser. I will bring that.


Please do 



Carson said:


> Do you have a cookie sheet?


I have a pizza pan.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there, definitely I think
> ...



I mean I'm really sure, but not fully. lol.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm feeling pretty confident that I aced my geometry test today. 
*crosses fingers til I get it back tomorrow*


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 3, 2009)

> Let's put Chester's cubes in jello molds.



LOL

I think I could try to get a train to Pitt. But it does seem unlikely considering I've got my Japanese AND Calculus Finals on Monday. =o


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 3, 2009)

not so sure I want to go now,
my only 3x3 (an A 5th Gen) isn't broken in well enough and I forgot like 10 OLLs. 

edit: I probably will still go.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> not so sure I want to go now,
> my only 3x3 (an A 5th Gen) isn't broken in well enough and I forgot like 10 OLLs.
> 
> edit: I probably will still go.



That's no reason to not go. I'm sure someone would lend a cube. If I'm there I know I would be more than happy to (despite most of my cubes are lame).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > not so sure I want to go now,
> ...



I know, I said I would probably still go. But I still need to memorize 2 PLLs (G Perms)
and at least a few more OLLs.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



At my first comp i knew all plls except the g's. haha.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

YES I'LL BE THERE


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Yeah, I find them very easy to remember but I haven't learned recognition yet, except for G(a) and G(d) which I figured out on my own, lol


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

I actually really like the g algs. I just hate N's.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I actually really like the g algs. I just hate N's.



I like G algs too, but I still need to look up a recognition tut, ha.
Ns are just stupid, R and L turns do not go together lol


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I actually really like the g algs. I just hate N's.
> ...



They do in J's!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> YES I'LL BE THERE



I hope to see your 2x2 average beat your official pb single.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > YES I'LL BE THERE
> ...



I hope to see sub-5. If you saw my most recent video on my channel on yt my best (and last one that didn't pop) one broke. I'm basically going over everything tonight and I have a lot of cramming in CLLs I forgot to do. A few days ago I did my first 2x2 average in over a month. But I got sub-5 averages with Ortega and LBL/CLLs I remember. Gotta relearn 2 sunes, 4 anti-sunes, and 2 l's.

I miss the weekly comp and I hear the scrambles have been really easy lately


----------



## andy pac (Dec 5, 2009)

ill be there im so pumped even though i suck


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

I look forward to Dave Campbell's results.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just got to my hotel in Pittsburgh so I'll be there.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Dan will get a sub-2:10 6x6 single. Gurplex will win 7x7 though. Justin will get 2x2 WR.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea i know this may be late since the competition is later today but i am wondering if anyone is willing to sell some helicopter cube masters there. My name is Bryan. (not the other one with the cubing usa)


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

I lol'd ^^.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 5, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> Yea i know this may be late since the competition is later today but i am wondering if anyone is willing to sell some helicopter cube masters there. My name is Bryan. (not the other one with the cubing usa)



Yeah, I already have a Helicopter cube


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Gurplex will win 7x7 though. Justin will get 2x2 WR.



agreed


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 5, 2009)

Did you know. . .
-I officialy became a canadian.
-The canadians Dominated 3x3
-I trash talked with Dan during the 2x2 final.
-I almost punched Dan (on accident) trying to put my jacket on.
-Justin and I tried 2x2x2 BLD and spent three minutes (or more) trying to figure out which CLL case it was.
-Thompson and I were sick when they announced that they were having a 2x2x2 final because we placed in the first round.
-Justin still got 1st, I still got 2nd, but Thompson didn't.
-Justin almost _I think_got 2x2x2 world record.
-I want to go to canada again.

It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> -Justin almost got 2x2x2 world record.



I don't know if I should be happy or sad. That's my boy. 
How close was he?!


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> -Justin almost got 2x2x2 world record.



WTF


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 5, 2009)

Anthony said:


> wrbcube4 said:
> 
> 
> > -Justin almost got 2x2x2 world record.
> ...



If he hadn't got a +2 on a solve I _think_ he would've had it.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > wrbcube4 said:
> ...



aww, damnit.. bleh. What was his average though, sub 3.5?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> wrbcube4 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I think it 3.4x.

I'm pretty pissed. I had 3 plus 2's in the 2x2 round.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

It was pretty cool.
I didn't compete (missed registration) but I sat down with all the other cubers and I got a couple sub-10 solves :O
and I'm sad I didn't compete because I was sub-15 mostly.


OHLOL Did you know...
-I broke my PB twice?
-I got a +2 on an 8.30 solve?
-I bought a Stackmat?
-We did a few tower solves?
-With big cubes too?
-and we didn't even sub 25 minutes?
- oh well
-I signed Sarah Strong's Canadian cubingClassic t-shirt and put an orange smiley face on the logo?
-I met lots of new people?
-It was awesome?
-I saw Edmund get an amazing 12.xx?
-lol


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> It was pretty cool.
> I didn't compete (missed registration) but I sat down with all the other cubers and I got a couple sub-10 solves :O
> and I'm sad I didn't compete because I was sub-15 mostly.
> 
> ...



Not that great. It wasn't official and I got a few nl 11s there (unofficial)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > It was pretty cool.
> ...



oh nice.
what was your best official, I didn't ask you.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2009)

justin disappointed me. I will now have to throw a cube at him.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> justin disappointed me. I will now have to throw a cube at him.



Do you know what his average was? All I've heard is that someone thinks it was 3.4x.. Details too if you know any. Like, individual times or whatever you know.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > justin disappointed me. I will now have to throw a cube at him.
> ...



I have no idea. If it wasn't WR, I get to throw cubes at him.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 6, 2009)

> OHLOL Did you know...
> -I broke my PB twice?
> -I got a +2 on an 8.30 solve?
> -I bought a Stackmat?
> ...



Hey i thought you broke it three times??? two 9's and a 10 i thought??? also how do you like that stackmat so???


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > justin disappointed me. I will now have to throw a cube at him.
> ...



twas 3.37


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > justin disappointed me. I will now have to throw a cube at him.
> ...



I think the times were:
3.09+2
3.38
2.90 (SOAP)
3.21
3.52 = 3.37

Without the +2 it would have been 3.23. Not WR, but still better


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 6, 2009)

nice job justin. sucks on that plus 2, now you know how i feel . I'll admit, I'm starting to get worried for my WR. i was texting dan the whole competition haha


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> nice job justin. sucks on that plus 2, now you know how i feel . I'll admit, I'm starting to get worried for my WR. i was texting dan the whole competition haha


So that was who he was texting. Hehe


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah too bad it wasnt a girlfriend  poor dan XD


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> I'll admit, I'm starting to get worried for my WR.



guess you just have to put it out of reach next weekend  we should lobby to get a second 2x2 round, given how few people are going.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> nice job justin. sucks on that plus 2, now you know how i feel . I'll admit, I'm starting to get worried for my WR. i was texting dan the whole competition haha



Thanks a lot Rowe, but I think you're gonna improve the average way before I can beat 3.15 in comp 

I saw you text Dan at dinner, I didn't know you were texting him before that


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 6, 2009)

So... did anyone happen to pick up a verizon/LG USB cell phone charger? The wire detaches from the plug/base?

And did you know:

We passed about 10 wrecks on the way to the competition due to weather (snow)?
Most cars won't fit under semis?
Bridges freeze before roadways?
We were almost in 3 wrecks? But Carson is a good driver?
DNF's don't count if they involve an oversized cube?
Chester doesn't know how old he is?
Shaden smells wonderful?
Carson is allergic to some kinds of antibiotics? And if there were a mystery event, we could have played connect the dots?
Shaden's GPS has a new top speed / high score?


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you know...

Kentucky?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Kentucky?



I love you like a brother, Chester. And that's coming from a Kentuckian


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

dyk
-I started magic with a 1.6x and 1.7x and then Preston jinxed me and I got a 8+2= 10.x, a 4, and something else that was awful.
-Si Senor really should not do hamburgers (worst I think I ever had)
-Justin said the Si Senor quesadillas were good
-I should of gotten the quesadilla
-Si Senor took along time to get us our food
-I started off my 1st Round 3x3 average with a 15 and a 17 (pretty ok) and then failed
-I don't want to talk about the first round of 2x2 right now
-despite that I did not make the final I'm really happy that Justin got another round of 2x2
-I feel bad for Thompson though cause he didn't place in the final despite placing in the first "final"
-I signed up for 4x4 and Square-1 but ended up dropping them
-Nathan let me borrow his 2x2 because I lost and busted all the ones I had
-It was too loose
-It led to 3 plus 2's
-Now I'm done with talking about that awful round
-Andy asked for handwarmers before we left for CMU
-I said we wouldn't need them like we did last year cause there was no snow or anything
-In literally less than a minute it started snowing
-It was my first comp where I didn't use handwarmers before the comp
-I *really* want to go to Canada
-Maybe January if they have one
- I SAW SOMEONE SOLVE A RUBIX CUBE!
- There was a cube that had keyboard keys instead of stickers/tiles. 
-You had to get numbers/words/numbers w/ symbols/ words/ F#'s and I forget what else on their own sides
-I plan on learning EG over Christmas break because I saw the awesomeness of Justin's solves
-there will most likely be more dyk's to come


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Edmund said:


> dyk
> - There was a cube that had keyboard keys instead of stickers/tiles.



That thing was awesome, but really stupid. You could get flipped centers.
Someone got literally ONE flipped center. I think it was Robert Larkin.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 6, 2009)

did you know
-if its Shadens we dont need to worry about it
-i think i got 3rd in 2x2 finals but i cant remember what my avg was or if i even got 3rd:fp
-my 4x4 exploded 5 seconds into the first sove and i still met the cutoff (3 min)
-i had a 58 second 4x4 solve 
-that put me in second place
-i have no idea what my avg was though
-Justin got my 4x4 medal
-i got 3rd in 5x5 despite doing terribly
-justin got that medal too
-he didnt even compete in 5x5 
-OH + crappy OLL - PLL = 27.28
-Brendon called me cubeninja most of the day:fp
-i was unreasonably beast at 4x4 and 7x7
-i was reasonably beast at 5x5 and 6x6
-we had 12 events? 
-^wtf?^
- my clock avg5 had 6 solves in it because i messed up and had to start over
-i think the avg was still sub-20
-i have my 6x6 back
-Myles over reacted on his 3:01 6x6 single
-maybe he didnt though
-i forgot to practice Sq-1:fp
-i still did good though
-im done


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 6, 2009)

> That was me i forgot the method i use for super cubes



-I traded a mefferts egg for a fully functional 3x3x5 
-Did worse at the 3x3 round then i previously averaged
-Saw some awsome mods
- i like pie 
-Met a lot of cubers [none from Erie  ]
-Broke my 5x5 pb three times in a row 
-got 3 3:05's on the 5x5
-got 24th in 3x3 out of 50
- Sold a stack mat
-made like $30
-Broke my Magic and Master Magic
-Got a free silver medal 
-did a pile solve twice
-finished my pll's
-they still havent posted the results
-didnt find any helicopter cube masters 
-Spring will be the last CMU comp.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> - Sold a stack mat


I like the stackmat, but I will get a next gen one at Christmas.
And yeah I did break my PB three times, but I was only talking about sub-10s.
That 10 was a 10.5x.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 6, 2009)

oh yea i forgot about that

what do you do to have a quote that says who posted it? and srry but i cant figure out how to post the picture of ur record. Srry and still working on the pile video.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> oh yea i forgot about that
> 
> what do you do to have a quote that says who posted it? and srry but i cant figure out how to post the picture of ur record. Srry and still working on the pile video.









just send it to me in an email. I PM'd you.


----------



## NathanKearney (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you know:

-This is my first post here after 3 competitions and a year or so of lurking.
-My 2x2 is awesome, don't listen to Edmund.
-One blindsolve was off by 2 flipped edges, and another off by 2 twisted corners.
-That makes 7 consecutive BLD DNF's, I think I'm going to learn M2.
-The 4x4 and 5x5 cut-offs were pretty easy (compared to the 1:10 4x4 cut-off at UPenn last year).
-I missed the 3x3 final by 4 spots.
-I really should get my 3x3 average under 20 seconds.
-I would like to thank all the judges/scramblers/organizers that made this competition run smoothly.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://twitpic.com/sg8fk

my first ever sub10 solve (done at this competition)
I broke it later on in the day with a 9.00 but this is my first ever.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you know that...


 Jig-a-loo needs to come in a citrus splash flavour to help us in times of need?
 Justin is cool?
 David Woner is not?
 when we were crossing the border, it could have looked as if we snatched Brendon out of his morning routine?
 purple bathrobes are the way to go?
 Brendon put Price Chopper stickers on posters at a McDonalds?
 we weren't even sure if there are any Price Choppers in the U.S.?
 orange aid contains 3% orange?
 no feet allowed?
 half-way through the car ride there, Brendon said "hey I know, let's go to Pittsburgh!"?
 CARNIVAL MELON?
 some guy at a subway restaurant didn't know where Toronto was?
 we didn't lose Thompson?
 werewolves don't like cashews?
 Thompson put a container of cashews on his bed to keep the werewolves away at night?
 I spent more time playing tessellate at the hotel than cubing?
 a self-lubing 3x3x3 is the worst invention ever?
 Thompson and Feliks should fight?
 Brendon was the trusty navigator?
 this is the first time that the Canadians didn't get name tags?
 2 Americans were in the top 10 for the first round of 3x3x3?
 Shaden made all my cubes have parity because I popped his 6x6x6 and couldn't find a piece?
 I broke the habit?
 It was awkward since the judge was standing directly behind me?
 Chester kept forgetting that "pancake" is another way of saying "lefty Akkersdijk"?
 Shaden learned some of my OLL nicknames but he didn't know which cases they were?
 While Chester and I were doing team BLD, Shaden kept saying "cow farm!" and "excalibur" to try to confuse us?
 "Toast Paste" is the cool way of saying "clockwise U perm"?
 CUBENINJAIV?
 Greg forgot how to do square-1 parity in the middle of an official solve?
 lolIfailat3x3?
 Laser Bunneh lost its magical powers?
 Dan suggested a third round of 2x2 with top 1 moving on to the next round?
 Brendon and Dan are tight?
 Justin is so pro that he got a medal for placing in 3rd in 5x5x5...without even competing in it?
 my Canadian cubing shirt is a wall ornament?
 Dan likes to jaywalk?
 5 Canadians + 1 Dan Cohen can fit into 1 car?
 Chester and I pwn at yes/no team BLD?
 When I was racing with Lars and Jim, they kept giving each other frustrating 3x3x3 patterns?
 Lars gave me a 6 move scramble, and I didn't notice it so I solved it normally?
 Dave thinks I don't eat?
 Waffle smile?
 L perm is my favourite PLL, and its nickname is "Train"?
 while we were having breakfast this morning, a song by Train came on the radio while I was doing L perms?
 on the way back, we saw an ad that said "LOL" on it?
 Thompson is happy to be back in his igloo?
 BATMAN HIGH?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> Chester and I pwn at yes/no team BLD?



Chester and I pwn harder...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> 
> Justin is cool?
> David Woner is not?






Sa967St said:


> 5 Canadians + 1 Dan Cohen can fit into 1 car?



That's like 18 Canadians!!


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

DavidWoner is so not cool.


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that...
> ...


Notice what's in common? 

So an American, a Belgian, a Canadian, and a Malaysian walk into a bar...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> So an American, a Belgian, a Canadian, and a Malaysian walk into a bar...



... and they are kicked out for not being as cool as David Woner.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 6, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> did you know
> -if its Shadens we dont need to worry about it



:confused:


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > did you know
> ...


Sarah: I popped a 6x6x6 and I couldn't find one of the edges 
Carson: Really? Whose is it? *starts looking around for the missing piece*
Sarah: Shaden's.
Carson: *stops hunting for it* Oh, then you don't have to worry about it


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cubeninjaIV said:
> ...



Hahahahhaha you guys are awesome.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 6, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > did you know
> ...



when Sarah was looking for the 6x6 piece Carson walked over and started helping her, when she told him it wa yours he said " oh, well if its Shadens we dont need to worry about" 
LOL

EDIT: i fail


----------



## anderson26 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> 
> Greg forgot how to do square-1 parity in the middle of an official solve?



 Twice?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> 
> when we were crossing the border, it could have looked as if we snatched Brendon out of his morning routine?
> purple bathrobes are the way to go?



Yeah, what was up with that?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 6, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> did you know
> ...
> -Brendon called me cubeninja most of the day:fp



CUBE NINJA FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 7, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that...
> ...



lol i forgot at least 3 algs during my first sq-1 solve, i probably did 2.5 solves too:fp


> CUBE NINJA FTW!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that...
> ...


sub2 on camera, or it didn't happen 



ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



ts'ok I found the piece before we left 



Edmund said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that...
> ...



lerntogurplex


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


i have one... it just sorta sucks.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 7, 2009)

NathanKearney said:


> -I would like to thank all the judges/scramblers/organizers that made this competition run smoothly.



You are welcome. Special thanks to Dan (Cohen) for scrambling big cubes, and Dave (Campbell) for driving all the way from Canada to delegate the competition as well as inviting more Canadians. I had 7 countries participating 


Invite more friends to the last competition, which is going to be in next May!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2009)

The amount of countries competing was really cool.
Ilkyoo: I look forward to May for another one of your well-run competitions.

Oh and I like the room a lot. Good lighting and fine size for the amount of competitors.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2009)

any videos up yet?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> any videos up yet?



I don't know about videos but I think Lars put up some photos that are accessible through the competition page.


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

Didn't Takao like, film the whole thing?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 7, 2009)

When are the results going to be up?
I don't even know my 2x2 final average.

P.S. Next time justin.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> any videos up yet?




I have a video of a pile solve with a couple friends but i am still working on it. I think i will upload it to youtube tonight.  It is ranging from 2x2-7x7 pyraminxs,megaminxs, and a super floppy cube. But thats all i got no video of the actual overall competition srry.


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

A *J*ew, a *B*elgian, a *C*anadian, and a *M*alaysian walk into a bar, then... *627*?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

blah said:


> Didn't Takao like, film the whole thing?


He always does, but afaik he doesn't really upload the videos. 



wrbcube4 said:


> P.S. Next time justin.


Yeah, Justin was close and can do better. However, before Justin gets another shot we have to see what Rowe does at Brown. You never know what'll happen when it comes to Rowe. 



blah said:


> A *J*ew, a *B*elgian, a *C*anadian, and a *M*alaysian walk into a bar, then... *627*?


lol, nice.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> wrbcube4 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Next time justin.
> ...



I don't think that was what he meant 
But yeah, Rowe's overdue for improving his WR. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see a new one at Brown.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > wrbcube4 said:
> ...


Yeah, but I understand we were talking about it at the competition.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 8, 2009)

blah said:


> A *J*ew


Wait, who is Jewish?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > A *J*ew
> ...


Jesus. 

And Dan, I think.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Alternatively, Takao is from Japan. Although he wasn't at dinner afterwards.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 8, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



I'm half-Japanese


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 8, 2009)

Hold on, people. Tyson/Bob are working on the results.


----------



## Carson (Dec 8, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...


I think we need to officially adopt Chester as a Kentuckian... anyone want to take a vote?



ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


Agreed... we ARE INDEED awesome.


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

I vote yes.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



According to his Facebook: "Religious Views: Jewish - Conservative"


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

Jesus has Facebook?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 8, 2009)

NathanKearney said:


> Did you know:
> -My 2x2 is awesome, don't listen to Edmund.


Thanks for letting me use it man but come on it does plus 2 a lot.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey I uploaded my video of our pile solve and leave a comment of where you are if you want me to put in an annotation.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 8, 2009)

I uploaded a video my 14.88 3x3 average from the first round to youtube, and I'll soon upload the team BLD videos to facebook


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 8, 2009)

i have 4 of Dan's 5x5 solves but i cant upload them

a few DYK's i forgot (lol)
-i almost fell asleep during a BLD solve 
-thats really how much i care about BLD
-my new 7x7 avg is faster than my previous 6x6 single 

also did anyone find a blue nikon coolpix L18? i thouht i brought it with me but now i cant find it :fp 
IDK i'll have to look harder after dinner


----------



## Edmund (Dec 9, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> i have 4 of Dan's 5x5 solves but i cant upload them
> r



why?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I tried going to this competition but couldn't make it. I wanted to see the times on the wca website but they aren't up for some reasons? Does anyone know why?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> I tried going to this competition but couldn't make it. I wanted to see the times on the wca website but they aren't up for some reasons? Does anyone know why?





Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Hold on, people. Tyson/Bob are working on the results.


message too short


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2009)

one last DYK 

did you know that...


Thompson and Brendon left a comment on jigaloo.com suggesting they make a citrus splash flavour?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Hold on, people. Tyson/Bob are working on the results.



I understand that they are working on it but why is it that all the competitions above ours already have all there results even though they had finished later and had even more people competing???:confused:


----------



## Edmund (Dec 9, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on, people. Tyson/Bob are working on the results.
> ...



Cool it. They're saving the best for last.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 9, 2009)

That was a tasty comment


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> one last DYK
> 
> did you know that...
> 
> ...



That made me laugh pretty hard. xD


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 10, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on, people. Tyson/Bob are working on the results.
> ...



Yes, life is tough sometimes. What you have failed to notice, however, is that all the other competitions of which you speak were not held in North America. There are different people that do the data ingestion depending on where the competition was held. Ours is busy. They will go in at some point. Until then, sit tight, solve some cubes, and relax.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> cubesolver77 said:
> 
> 
> > Ilkyoo Choi said:
> ...



PANIC!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

Results are up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Results are up.



They are, but they haven't effected anyone's WCA profile yet.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Results are up.
> ...



Yeah I noticed that I recall it happening before. I'm pretty sure it's no biggie.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > cubesolver77 said:
> ...




im supposed to be doing homework, cubing would give me away
So yeah, PANIC


----------



## Thompson (Dec 10, 2009)

Sweet! I broke my competition personal bests in everything I competed in. Well, except for 2x2 single.
What a fun competition.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Awww. If I didn't +2 in the final I would have had a 13.54 avg  I didn't know that


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2009)

ahaha I failed so much in 3x3 finals XD


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm ashamed of my 2x2 average in the finals. I barely placed. :fp


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ahaha I failed so much in 3x3 finals XD


It didn't go so well for me either... *cringe*

Can someone check my 4x4 results? I thought I got 2 1:3x's. I won't complain if it is correct though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2009)

Grats to Chester for being the first Malaysian to win a comp! =D


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ahaha I failed so much in 3x3 finals XD
> ...





> 16.34 18.52 18.94 *13.36* 18.25



so close


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ahaha I failed so much in 3x3 finals XD
> ...



4x4 Cube
Competition Round Place Best Average Result Details
Carnegie Mellon Fall 2009	Combined Final	12	1:15.72 1:21.33 *1:27.75 1:16.06 1:34.91 1:15.72 1:20.18*


----------



## blah (Dec 11, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Awww. If I didn't +2 in the final I would have had a 13.54 avg  I didn't know that


Which woulda been sub-Dan


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2009)

blah said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Awww. If I didn't +2 in the final I would have had a 13.54 avg  I didn't know that
> ...



and if I didn't have 3 +2s in the final...


----------



## blah (Dec 11, 2009)

Nah it's okay. You're too used to messing up anyway


----------

